# is this leagal anywhere?



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Went to a building had 4 apartments in it 2 up and 2 down. The building had a fire in it and needs plumbing repairs and finished out. Here is my concern since I really don't do much apartment work.
They had the laundry drain cut into the tub drain over flow tube. Which made the tubs P-trap the laundry's P-trap as well. I just don't understand how that would of passed code in any time frame? OR is this an exception in apartment plumbing?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

That is not legal for several reasons, including suds zone codes.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> That is not legal for several reasons, including suds zone codes.


How many floors do you need to have a suds zone though ? Not two floors


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Each and every suds zone should be installed with the zone in consideration no matter on how many floors, tying into a tub overflow ? Hello.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

3KP said:


> Went to a building had 4 apartments in it 2 up and 2 down. The building had a fire in it and needs plumbing repairs and finished out. Here is my concern since I really don't do much apartment work.
> They had the laundry drain cut into the tub drain over flow tube. Which made the tubs P-trap the laundry's P-trap as well. I just don't understand how that would of passed code in any time frame? OR is this an exception in apartment plumbing?












No. Not permitted by code. I can't cite chapter and verse but we all know somethings are just wrong when we see them. 

Maybe that laundry drain was added after the apts. were built?


----------



## satony (Jul 5, 2009)

Have run across A/C condensate drain plumbed into tub overflow.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Sure...
Just call the tub a laundry sink and hang the hose over the side...:laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

3KP said:


> Went to a building had 4 apartments in it 2 up and 2 down. The building had a fire in it and needs plumbing repairs and finished out. Here is my concern since I really don't do much apartment work.
> They had the laundry drain cut into the tub drain over flow tube. Which made the tubs P-trap the laundry's P-trap as well. I just don't understand how that would of passed code in any time frame? OR is this an exception in apartment plumbing?


 

I have been asked before by cheap assed apartments
managers on the east side of town for an estimate to "rig up" laundry outlets for the apartments by doing exactly what you have run into.... especially in the slabs :yes:

or course its not legal but it works good enough for welfare and section 8 housing... to get more money out of the government per apartment


I would stay away from that kind of fire-restoration work if I were you..... they dont pay nothing... and if 
water lines and other plumbing fixtures can be re-used
they expect it done that way... its no fun at all


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

3KP said:


> Went to a building had 4 apartments in it 2 up and 2 down. The building had a fire in it and needs plumbing repairs and finished out. Here is my concern since I really don't do much apartment work.
> They had the laundry drain cut into the tub drain over flow tube. Which made the tubs P-trap the laundry's P-trap as well. I just don't understand how that would of passed code in any time frame? OR is this an exception in apartment plumbing?


Do you know anywhere in the code that says multiple fixtures can share a single trap :blink:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Do you know anywhere in the code that says multiple fixtures can share a single trap :blink:


I do

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok, multiple "residential" fixtures :laughing:


----------



## Chris3topher271 (Jun 13, 2014)

Up to 3 single compartment sinks, 3 laundry tubs of the same depth, or 3 lavs as long as the waste outlets are not more than 30 inches apart.

UPC 1001.1


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Lot's of kitchen sink drains with dishwashers and garbage disposals share a trap.

To answer the question Not legal under IPC since a washer drain minimal size is 2 inch with a 2 inch trap.


----------

